# Kitty Litter Questions



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I've been reading through a lot of these pages, and am in the market for a new humidifcation device.

I'm new to the hobby, and am not sure what to buy. I bought a drymistat tube out of necessity about a month back. It's not the best at keeping consitent humidity. I have to add the green foam, and a humipak pillow to get 68-70% humidity in my small little desktop humidor. I just bought new medium sized humidor for some cigars I have coming in on thursday. So, I need a humidification device.

Apparently, the cheapest route that works well is Kitty Litter. My questions are:

1. What brand? (there are so many!)
2. Do they come in smaller sizes? (I don't have a cat, and I live in a tiny studio with too much stuff, I don't really have the extra room for a 8 lb bag).
3. How do I use it? Can I open up my green foam humidification device at put it in there? I would prefer doing that, it just looks a lot more aesthetically pleasing.
4. How much do I need?

I really appreciate everyone's help on this.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

notaverage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading through a lot of these pages, and am in the market for a new humidifcation device.
> 
> ...


1. i use ExquisiCat Crystals there mostly clear with some blue crystals in there

2. only size pets mart had when i went there was a 4lb container for like 8 or 9 bucks.

3,4.yes you can put it in any container although not sure if that would be enough prob not. i have a 28 bottle wineador and im using 2 lbs, im sure someone can chime in an how much there using in there humidor. Oh and you use it by just misting it with distiled watter, mist a little at a time tell you get the RH your after and if you wet it to much just put some dry in


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Is there a certain type of excuisicat crystals? I've been reading to avoid the ones with the blue rocks, since those only eliminate odor.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

notaverage said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is there a certain type of excuisicat crystals? I've been reading to avoid the ones with the blue rocks, since those only eliminate odor.


Just make sure you get fragrance free and your good to go


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

The blue rocks dont matter


----------



## BostonRob (Jan 9, 2011)

foxracer72 said:


> 1. i use ExquisiCat Crystals there mostly clear with some blue crystals in there
> 
> 2. only size pets mart had when i went there was a 4lb container for like 8 or 9 bucks.
> 
> 3,4.yes you can put it in any container although not sure if that would be enough prob not. i have a 28 bottle wineador and im using 2 lbs, im sure someone can chime in an how much there using in there humidor. Oh and you use it by just misting it with distiled watter, mist a little at a time tell you get the RH your after and if you wet it to much just put some dry in


2 pounds?? that seems like a lot! this is the first I'm hearing about using kitty litter for this purpose... How does it work compared to other methods? and is it cheaper? i would think you can only get big bags of it, which i'm guessing aren't too cheap


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

i use exquisicat crystals as well, i didnt sort though it to take out the blue crystals.. i just put them all in a glass/container and into my humidors keeps a rock steady 68% RH

and as for the container, i actually did take apart a green foam humidifier and put the cat litter in there, i hot glued it back shut. works fine.. just be sure to get all the excess water out before you put it in with your sticks... i got the 4lb container, from petsmart... 9 bucks is a small price im very willing to pay because thats enough cat litter to do a bunch of humi's


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Does Tony want to weigh in? I think he's the local expert of KL here. I would've PM'ed him but, alas, as a newb to the site, I must wait 5 days and 10 posts.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a 4lb container yesterday from PetSmart for $6.99 (last one) - it was a clearance - changing the packaging according to the girl.
You can also drop by the aquarium area - they have perfect little nylon drawstring filter bags for around 99 cents - couple of different sizes.
And don't buy in to the blue crystal BS - they're in there for appearance - it's just the same silica with a little blue coloring. :idea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

:thumb::car::idea:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Petco brand works fine as well 

Have fun and enjoy the savings!

And follow the link Tony posted!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently switched over to KL a couple weeks ago. I got a 15 lb tub at PetCo (I have KL for life now). I use them in the humidity pucks by taking out the green foam. I only have to use 3 sprays on the KL, mix them up, and I'm at 67 to 69 rh. The setup is almost too easy. I put one in the bottom of acrylic jars and it hold humidity amazingly. This also allows me to serparate different types of cigars and keep them at different humidity levels. Here is the setup:

Pop the cover:


Take out the crappy green stuff:


Add KL and add 2 to 3 sprays:


Put it together and add it to the bottom of an acrylic jar ($8is at Walmart)


Finished product. Pay not attention to the bald guy in the reflection:


You can even "dress up" the jars with the packaging materials that comes with boxes. You can add cedar in the jars or if they are wrapped in cedar then you can leave them be:


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you sir for the picture tutorial, EXACTLY what I was looking for!!


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

BTW, after I fill my puck with some KL, and mist it with water, can I turn it upside down, and attach it to the top of my humidor (with the magnet). Will any water leak?

Also, if I use a mesh bag of some sort, and mist THAT with water, and put it in my humidor, will any water get on the cedar? or does the KL absorb all the water?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Some pucks have a mesh screne. But most do not. The ones in the picture dont. You can go to Home Depot to get some mesh screnes, cut them out and lay them over the top of the KL. If there are small bits on KL it might get through the screne. The KL should soak up the water though. I shake the pucks up to mix the misted KL with the parts that are dry.

As for a mesh bag, I've never used them so IDK.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BostonRob said:


> 2 pounds?? that seems like a lot! this is the first I'm hearing about using kitty litter for this purpose... How does it work compared to other methods? and is it cheaper? i would think you can only get big bags of it, which i'm guessing aren't too cheap


compare kitty litter to beads of any brand and you save $$$. Many say litter is as easy if not easier than beads. Any other kl questions check out the link Tony posted.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought Priority Cat silica gel crystals at safeway. Unfortunately it cost me $18 because Seattle is expensive I guess, but there is another brand to look for. The crystals are nice and big too.


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to try them out, but don't want to have to buy so many pounds, just for a small humidor. BTW, how are those crystals from safeway? Can you provide an update?


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

just found this, it says absorbs odor... doesnt that mean it will soak up the cigar aromas
Absorbing odor in seconds, ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter uses an advanced odor-locking system, making it ideal for litter boxes that are kept in close quarters.

Absorbing odor in seconds, leaving the surface dry to the touch, ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter uses a low-dust formula made from silica sand and water. The litter's advanced odor-locking system makes it ideal for litter boxes that are kept in close quarters.


----------

